# fichier mkv sur ipad?



## panany (22 Janvier 2014)

bonjour je voudrais savoir comment on peu lire un fichier mkv sur ipad merci


----------



## Karmalolo (22 Janvier 2014)

Il faut le convertir avant avec un logiciel


----------



## Larme (22 Janvier 2014)

VLC est une solution.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Janvier 2014)

Avec un logiciel qui lit du MKV


----------



## LukeSkywalker (22 Janvier 2014)

Aceplayer est très bien. 
En plus tu peux même streamer facilement les fichiers qui sont sur ta box ou ton PC.


----------



## Cédric74 (22 Janvier 2014)

C'est pas évident non plus, la plupart des apps ne prennent pas en charge tous les mkv. Il y a toujours un truc dans l'encodage qui bloque certains fichiers. J'en avais un peu marre, j'ai commencé à réencoder au format Ipad avec Handbrake, la plupart des films que j'ai conservés.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Janvier 2014)

Ace player


----------



## cillab (23 Janvier 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Avec un logiciel qui lit du MKV



bonjour
tu a le choix,   VLC   8PLAYER  CINEXPLAYER  MOLIPLAYER HD et si tu a une console FREEBOX V6 COMPAGNON 

c'est bien de dire un IPAD  mais lequel ???


----------

